# Advice on new tank



## Partsman41953 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all, 

I have a 28 gallon bow front aquarium that I am looking to upgrade as my pulsing Xenia have taken over the tank. Even though I have had my tank up and running for over 8 years I still do not have a clue what I am doing. 

My system right now consists of a Reef Octopus BH100 protein skimmer, a UV sterilizer, Hydor power head and a LED light with 48 Cree bulbs which I got "overseas". I guess I must be doing something right as the tank is finally without green hair algae and the Xenia, only coral in the tank, is doing fine. I also have 2 clown fish in the aquarium. 

I called my local fish store and they do not want any of my Xenia's so I decided to upgrade to a larger aquarium. I was looking at purchasing either a 75 or 90 gallon reef ready aquarium and stand but do not know where to get a decent setup that will not cost a ton of money. Also, I have no clue how to set up a reef ready aquarium. 

Like I said, I am still a novice at this hobby and would appreciate any help that could be offered. 

Thanks


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

Im a say if u dont want to spend the money on a new tank . Then theres always Craigslist
Lol. Got both of my 125g frome there.
Just review them good. .
I would do a 90g. Aswell..
I know u said u been at this for 8 years but u must know wat kinda fish u wanna keep
By know if anything. .and ya a reef ready tank is awsome. Better then having a overflow box
That hangs like mine but i dont minde it ...good luck.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Reef ready tanks are pretty simple.I like the aqueon mega overrflows,although I have heard they are a little different now(harder to clean in the overflow chamber).A sump is a necessaty,and the mega overflow kits are highly recommended(durso drains).I run 4 tanks of this kind and find them the most safe of any kind of overflow(reef ready).I have hed my fair share of mis haps(overflowing the tank) with overflow boxes,but if you choose an overflow box just make sure to get a "Tom" water pump for the "skimmer box(overflow) " in case of power failure or just bubble build up. ask anything else(I know there is lot more)you need to know as anyones sucess is all of our sucess if we just share.
Amazon.com: TOM Aquarium Aqua Lifter Pump 3.5gph flow rate to 30 inches height: Pet Supplies These help to make overflow boxes "more full proof".


----------

